# Emotional Support Animal



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone have an Emotional Support Animal, say their Chi as one?

I'm curious as this is a possible thing I will be doing once I get a pet. 
Be it a cat or more hopefully a Chi or a dog of some sort.

I was curious as to if anyone has done that with theirs so I can get some advice in how to do it and what to expect.

I suffer greatly from Anxiety of late and Depression.
It has gotten to the point that it does affect how I live my life.
Any info that can be given and such is thanked.

I hope this is the right place to post it. It does have to go with Chi's. I want to know if any Chi's here have been one and how it is done.

Thanks.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

There is someone here on the board who has a chi service dog for panic attacks, but I am not sure the name of the poster, as I have not seen posts for a while. 

All I know is that every since I got my chi, anything that ails me, is not as bad as it was before. (agoraphobia, anxiety etc)...she brought a lot of joy to my whole family's life.


----------



## itsaboy (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if we're thinking the same thing, but thought I'd give it a shot.

"Emotional support" animals and "service" animals are different.

Service animals are trained for a specific purpose such as what they need to do if their owner goes into a diabetic coma or has a seizure. The training is very expensive and to my knowledge the process has several official steps that must be taken. 

Emotional support animals aren't generally trained for any specific purpose or need. It's more about their presence. Them being there and the owner interacting with them that offer enough of the right "stuff" to help their owner emotionally. 
In most cases and in my state there is no special treatment given for an emotional support animal such as your pet being allowed in stores or you are not allowed to be evicted because of your pet.

This is all to the best of my knowledge. It might be different in your state or area. 

I tried to get special documentation for my chi just yesterday because the laws here used to be different in that emotional support and service animals were looked at in a similar manner. Now, sadly, they are not. It's a huge bummer, but we'll make it work.

I wish you the best. ES animals are still incredibly important and if you feel you would benefit then I'd say go for it.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

itsaboy said:


> I'm not sure if we're thinking the same thing, but thought I'd give it a shot.
> 
> "Emotional support" animals and "service" animals are different.
> 
> ...


Yes, I understand what you mean. The particular poster I was referring to had a service dog vest for her dog. She needed (great dog!) as emotional support when she was out in public for anxiety. In order for the dog to be allowed in certain places, he had a license and that vest, if I remember correctly, so as to be allowed to accompany her, but I do not know exactly the details of the situation.

A quick search for "service dog" in the search box of this forum will bring up alot of previous posts, some regarding mental health issues. I hope that helps.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

My chi, Cairo, is an Emotional Support Animal. You will need a letter from your doctor/psychiatrist on his/her own letter head stating that you would benefit from having an ESA in your life. As stated, ESAs are not the same as Service Animals. ESA's can be any animal, but service animals can only be dogs and miniature horses. You can't take ESAs everywhere like you could a Service Animal. However, you can not be turned down from any housing, even one that states "no pets" for having an ESA. Also you are not required to pay any pet deposit. ESAs can accompany you on flights inside the cabin. You will need to have the letter from your doctor and I believe you have to call the airline at least 48 hours in advanced. (In case they choose to verify it with the doctor.)

In the US, because service dogs are so expense, you are allowed to train your own animal. They don't have to be registered anywhere. (Watch out for this because a lot of stores online are trying to sell certifications and such for service animals.) No denying that this has lead to alot of people just buying tags that say "service dog" and sticking them on their pets. (It's illegal but of course, people do it anyway.) However, it has helped so many people who could never have afforded a service animal before. I wanted Cai to be a service animal, but he does not have the right temperament. He's much too shy around other people. He's sweet, smart and learns quickly, but he'd be much too nervous accompanying me everywhere I went. I'm thinking about getting another puppy next summer. I will work with my breeder to find a happy go lucky puppy that would make a great service dog for me.

Good luck! As Kalisee said, any ails I experience are greatly diminished thanks to Cairo just being around.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> Does anyone have an Emotional Support Animal, say their Chi as one?
> 
> I'm curious as this is a possible thing I will be doing once I get a pet.
> Be it a cat or more hopefully a Chi or a dog of some sort.
> ...


Yes I do! The breeder I got my Peppie from has all her dogs registered as service dogs. They visit nursing homes, women with PTSD. My peppie boy is a registered service dog, can come with me anywhere, I will check on his card what the website is. If your reason is legitimate you shouldnt have a problem. I would say a chi is the best option, in my opinion. Love them.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry being late to reply. Oct has been a hard month for me emotional this year.
I must thank you all for answering my questions.

The big two factors now are the fact we maybe moving but have no idea where or when, my dad is a pastor and is waiting for a new call.
Until then my parents suggested putting off getting an animal (started with hopefully a cat and now it sounds possible for a small/toy dog) until we move.

You can probably see how that is really stressful seeing I have no idea when or where we are going. Not helpfully at all.

Second being my parents, my mom the most, are trying to talk me out of the idea of a chi.
She had family growing up that had them and it left a bad mark on her for some reason,
I try to tell her their breath only smells depending on the food and they shake when cold or scared.

She called them tiny rats with bat ears that yap and shake nipping at your heels.
I'm really wondering if she had one bite her as a child. 
Me have never had issues with any dogs in the past. She seems stuck on the Maltese looking breed.

Maybe if I found a mix she'd be less inclined to say no. Takes time to sway her. I'm working on it.

I was thinking a shelter in the end.
We're hoping to move to Denver,CO. But everything is up in the air and I'm an emotional wreck half the time lately.

I know a pet isn't a cure to these issues, but I feel it would help me emotionally greatly and so does my doctor.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

IMHO a chi would be much better than most cats. Though I've had dozens of cats, you certainly have to meet (most of them) on their own terms. A good chi will want to do what ever you are doing. Most are very affectionate and love to just sit with you. (Of course, there are exceptions.) If that's laying in bed all day, that's what he/she will want to do. A plus for chis, no grooming expenses, typically. A chi can also be trained to do anything a big dog can do, sometimes faster. Good luck get the perfect companion for you!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I wish you and your Mom could meet my Tabitha and Jerry. It would totally change your mom's opinion about Chi's! I know a great deal about Service Dogs, as well as Emotional Support Animals. Feel free to PM me


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili is an ESA Plus I am training him in some tasks to help me. You will need a note from your Doctor stating that you have a disability and that an ESA is part of your treatment. Don't confuse an ESA with a service Dog. Service dogs must be trained to do tasks that help with your disability. The ADA law states that just emotional support is not a trained task so does not qualify a dog as a service dog. An ESA must be well behaved and not cause a disturbance. They must be friendly and quite in public. They can't go anywhere that pets are not allowed with the exception of no pet housing and in the cabin of airplanes without being in a carrier. 
But the main thing to know is that for your animal to be an ESA you must be considered disabled. Also be sure your ESA is very very well behaved so you don't loose the right to have that particular animal as your ESA. I recently flew with Chili and everything went very well. I had to use the restroom before we took off and the flight attendant saw me with Chili in my arms and asked if she could hold him while I went in. He waited with her outside the door just as good as gold. I was so proud of him. Anyway, it is very important that they be well behaved if you are to take them around other people and animals.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Can you volunteer in a shelter ?? I have heard from a friend who works at a big animal hospital that some people work in the shelter to help with emotional issues. It would be similar to having a pet. You could connect with animals and learn more about them. Just an idea, for now.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

An ESA can only have special privileges to live with you. A service dog has the ability and training to accompany you anywhere. 

Yes, a chi can be an ESA. They can be a service dog also if they have what it takes and are properly trained. Douglas, my boy, used to be a service dog but was retired- I have a different one now who is not a chihuahua. 

If you are serious please consult your doctor for a prescription for an ESA and then you can move toward getting one.


----------



## Krys (Jan 4, 2015)

I suffer from anxiety and depression as well. It has gotten worse since my dad died in May 2013. I think of my chihuahua as my emotional support animal has he has helped my mom and me a lot . I wish I could bring him everywhere with me though. My anxiety issues also affect my daily life.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*Comfort dogs*



TwilightGirlKay said:


> Does anyone have an Emotional Support Animal, say their Chi as one?
> 
> I'm curious as this is a possible thing I will be doing once I get a pet.
> Be it a cat or more hopefully a Chi or a dog of some sort.
> ...


Yes, here in Florida we see this quite often. Has your dog been trained as a service dog? My Kippers was trained as a service, dog, it took a year of training, but she could smell when my son (who has now passed away) was going to have a seizure. I am a nurse, and I see many patients (usually very senior patients) requesting their dogs become comfort companions. I applaud your thought to have your dog certified as well. I think most of us here agree our furry friends brings us joy and comfort; can relieve stress and lower blood pressure. As a nurse, we just ask patients not to abuse this designation as a comfort dog to gain privilege


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

I consider Simcha to be a great source of emotional support to me. He does not need any official designation. I have serious issues with chronic pain and degenerative spinal problems, and it can often get me down. Just a few days ago, I spent several hours just sitting with him and bonding emotionally. I can assure you that it was an uplifting experience for me.

Perhaps someday I will consider whether to get him to become a Canine Good Citizen, and perhaps a visitor to rehabs and nursing homes. For now, I selfishly use him for my own means.


----------



## mistymornings27 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have paperwork stating I can have an ESA. I had to obtain a note from a doctor and of had to be verified. Its a lit stricter here because its a government agency run apartment complex. Anyway, I had the paperwork already approved and had a larger dog before that didn't work out. My chi will be registered as the ESA here as soon as she receives her rabies vaccine. That's another requirement. Rabies must be given and proof must be in the paperwork here. Once that's done they'll take her picture and she'll be a legal member of our residence. Good luck.


----------

